
Original Bauhaus Journals for Free: Gropius, Klee, Kandinsky and More - patrickg
http://www.openculture.com/2015/10/download-original-bauhaus-books-journals-for-free.html
======
dgut
I visited the Cité U in Paris recently where different countries have
residence housing for students, each respective building designed in a
particular architectural style.

Germany's Maison Heinrich Heine, constructed in Bauhaus style [1], didn't
particularly impress me. It was dull and rather uninteresting. I had the
opposite feeling of what one generally fells in a place like this, surrounded
by trees and Greek and Roman-inspired architecture like Fondation Rosa Abreu
De Grancher [2].

[1] [http://www.ciup.fr/maison-heinrich-
heine/en/history/](http://www.ciup.fr/maison-heinrich-heine/en/history/)

[2] [http://www.ciup.fr/fondation-abreu-
grancher/en/](http://www.ciup.fr/fondation-abreu-grancher/en/)

~~~
wyxuan
I think it is a victim of own success. The bauhaus school design has creeped
in so many parts of our modern life that the originals no longer seem as
interesting. That was a little bit of the vibe I get when I went to the
Bauhaus museum in Germany the past summer. It is still beautiful,
nevertheless.

~~~
nextos
Indeed. Bauhaus is the precursor of many modern design schools, like Mid-
century Scandinavian.

And modern buildings in this style are a total delight to be in. Functional,
simple, bright, cozy and often inexpensive.

But as you say original Bauhaus looks conventional because we judge it by
modern standards.

~~~
wbl
Except in US residential construction where it is vanishingly rare.

~~~
nextos
Yes, same in UK where sadly designs tend to be quite bland and quality is
atrocious.

------
deltron3030
Just started to read the included book from Kasimir Malewitsch called "Die
Gegenstandslose Welt" (The Objectless World), where starts with philosophy
about systems (that they're always static, and only dynamic during creation
while becoming a system), normality in fine arts (pointing out that Rembrandt
is considered normal and the point from which other works were judged). Just a
few sites in so far, but it's already deep.

Many thanks for these books.

------
ngcc_hk
Just wonder why the way it was distributed. Is the dropbox traffic free for
1.3 GB download or ... There is strangely not even an option just to copy to
my dropbox so I can share the load. And I guess they were too political
correct to use torrent but that is the way even for ubuntu distribution. 1.3
GB is a lot of bandwidth. In fact, this apply to the files for academic just
public domain. That is also a large file collection. Just wonder

------
thomasfl
In norway the bahaus style srchitecture has been so succesful that almost no
large buildings has been designed with ornaments on the outside since after
world war 2. There only exception is a very few postmodern buildings designed
in the 1980’s. Graphic designers have no problems using old typefaces, like
the 200 year old typegace bodoni that can be seen in h&m and lady gaga ads.
Comsidering how hughely sought after old apartments in the cities are in
norway, it does not make sense that they do not build any apartments in that
style anymore. Norway also has a serious problem with urban sprawl. It could
have helped if there were more housing other than bauhausinspired architecture
offered.

------
jesuslop
[https://frinkiac.com/caption/S14E18/369077](https://frinkiac.com/caption/S14E18/369077)

"Hey, we could go to Walter Gropius's!"

bonus: the exhibitor is at Homer's because the "Take One" sign.

------
ArtWomb
So good. And just in time for the centenary celebration ;)

[https://www.bauhaus100.com/](https://www.bauhaus100.com/)

